# Lost Our Rooster



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Went out to swap out the frozen water cans for fresh ones this morning. The free range birds always follow me around expecting treats (which they usually get) when I'm outside. This morning only one of the girls came running.  So I get to the coop, go inside to switch the water cans and there is "Rocky" our big Barred Rock rooster laying on the floor.  There is no sign of a struggle and his 5 girls were still there and milling around. Only thing I can figure is he flew up to the roost last night, was feeling a little energetic and broke his neck hitting the ceiling. We were really bummed because we've had him for 4 years and he was a good friendly bird.

Thankfully I saved 4 of his male offspring from last year which are kept in a separate run. So I pulled one out tonight and threw him in the coop with the girls. There was quite a ruckus for a half an hour or so and then things calmed down. With snow coming tonight it looks like they'll be staying inside tomorrow. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry..... it sounds like Rocky took good care of his girls.

We got 11 Rhode Island Red hens from the hatchery last month (one died before they got here) and they included six Barred Rock roosters to help keep the chicks warm in transit. We're new at chickens. I'm giving one of the roosters to a neighbor and I want to keep one and I honestly don't know what to do with the other four.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That sucks. Things like that can get me down sometimes but we don't have much choice but to take the good with the bad.
Awesome that you have some of his boys, hope they work out.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Awesome that you have some of his boys, hope they work out.


Only thing that concerns me is the fact that I'll have brother and sister making new chicks once I start letting the girls sit on eggs next month. How do the genetics work in chickens. :dunno: Am I going to get some new mutant breed?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I'm so sorry..... it sounds like Rocky took good care of his girls.
> 
> We got 11 Rhode Island Red hens from the hatchery last month (one died before they got here) and they included six Barred Rock roosters to help keep the chicks warm in transit. We're new at chickens. I'm giving one of the roosters to a neighbor and I want to keep one and I honestly don't know what to do with the other four.


Eat them! Lol


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your rooster. i posted earlier i thought but must have forgot to hit reply... guess i was so sad about your rooster.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about the genetics one time, of course it is better to keep things unrelated but it takes awhile for bad things to show up from good stock. All purebreds are inbred to some degree. If all the hens are from the same rooster and hen as the new male then I wouldn't do that for multiple generations. Usually though, a flock has hens that are not all from the same parents.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Country Living said:


> I'm so sorry..... it sounds like Rocky took good care of his girls.
> 
> We got 11 Rhode Island Red hens from the hatchery last month (one died before they got here) and they included six Barred Rock roosters to help keep the chicks warm in transit. We're new at chickens. I'm giving one of the roosters to a neighbor and I want to keep one and I honestly don't know what to do with the other four.


SB's right, they taste good, just butcherd off eleven of them.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Only thing that concerns me is the fact that I'll have brother and sister making new chicks once I start letting the girls sit on eggs next month. How do the genetics work in chickens. :dunno: Am I going to get some new mutant breed?


Well better buy some chicken sized banjos!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Im so sorry my friend


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Well better buy some chicken sized banjos!


That's funny.

I would keep an eye on the new guy, to me not all roosters are good at their job. Poor girls don't have anywhere to go today to get away from the new guy, lol. Mine refuse to walk in the snow except 1.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

None of ours do well with snow either. I looked out to the coop where our contained birds are and they have come out, but their run is partially covered so there isn't much snow. 

Something I hadn't thought about though. There is no food or water in the coop where the free range birds roost. Gonna have to run out there and rectify that so I'll get to see how they are all getting along.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, UncleJoe.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> .... and I honestly don't know what to do with the other four.


1) Stew
2) Soup
3) Grilled
4) Crock Pot


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyone seems to be getting along. :crossfinger:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Everyone seems to be getting along. :crossfinger:


That's good. I would toss some oats out at them and see if the new roo is letting the girls eat before he eats. We all like gentlemen.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out which roosters to keep. Even though they're only four weeks old some personalities are already established. One rooster thinks he's the top bird and has even nipped at me a couple of times. I give him a pretty hard hiss and he backs off. A few of the other roosters are pretty laid back and friendly.

Since I'm going to free-range the chickens for part of the day, would the snippy rooster be the best one to watch over the girls or one of the laid back ones be better to keep?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> Well better buy some chicken sized banjos!


Hey now, what yall tryin ta say?

Sorry ta hear that UJ. We got a new one an he an my #3 grandaughter don't seem ta be gettin on real well. He decieded he was gonna chase her round the coup the other night, she was a hootin an a hollerin, so grandpa made a field goal. I don't thin he'll be tryin that en again!

As fer the brother/sister thin, yall just might get a 3 brested boobie!:laugh:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Went out at roosting time and everyone was where they're supposed to be so it's looking like the girls are going to accept the new guy.

*lilmissy*; never gave it much thought but whenever I threw out tablescraps Rocky always watched while the girls started eating. I'll keep an eye out and let you know.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeez. that sucks man.hope one of his diddles takes his roost soon!


----------

